# Small Family Farm in Wentworth, Missouri



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Our Father's farm is for sale in Wentworth, Missouri. House, two barns, a workshop, a BBQ pavilion and kitchen gardens. Cattle and hay pastures and wooded areas. 

Small Family Farm for Sale $315,000.00

80 acres in Wentworth, Missouri along the Newton County and Lawrence County lines. The farm has good pastures and fencing. Two driveway entrances to the house and property. Close to State Highway 37 and to I-44. 

Farm has two barns. One is a newer barn with six-bay equipment shed and attached tool room. The other barn is used for hay storage and livestock. A separate wood shop or work shop is located behind the main house. The property also has a large screened pavilion or &#8220;summer house&#8221; with a cooker/smoker enclosed. 

The property includes a good balance of open pasture and woods and has recently been used to farm beef cattle and hay. Extensive landscaped areas near the house include mature trees, flower beds and vegetable gardens. 

The house is 40 x 60 with two enclosed sun rooms on the north and south sides of the house and a covered porch and deck. The interior of the house is an open floor plan with cathedral ceiling in the great room. The home has hardwood floors throughout the house however carpet was recently installed in one bedroom and in the living room. 

The house includes two bedrooms, two bathrooms and a play room. The open floor plan of the main living area includes a living room, kitchen and dining area. The house has a full garage with workroom and full tool bench along the entire enclosed garage. 

The home has a finished basement that includes a full size apartment with separate entrance. The apartment has a full size kitchen with open living area and a view of the pastures. It has one bathroom and two bedrooms. 

A 48 hour notice is needed to schedule to see the property. Showing by appointment only since house is currently occupied by family. To ask questions or schedule a visit, please contact: [email protected] 


See photos here: 
https://picasaweb.google.com/103792...eWentworthMissouri?authuser=0&feat=directlink


----------



## Waiting Falcon (Nov 25, 2010)

That is an extremely pretty area.I think the taxes are very low there too aren't they?


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

It is very pretty there. I am not sure about taxes. Will have to ask my brothers who live nearby.


----------



## lovemy4danes (Oct 4, 2012)

Very nice place.


----------



## meanwhile (Dec 13, 2007)

Thank you. Wish someone would come buy the Farm soon. My Dad loved it and took good care of it. My Mom planted flowers and the garden which is close to the house. 

The Taxes are low there. I do not know the exact amount but the real estate taxes are about $1,200 a year.

Thanks!


----------

